# Rodi Wheels



## elvisparsley (14 Mar 2009)

Hello all
Looking to upgrade wheels (Giant SCR with Alex rims) and saw these somewhere http://www.shop.kinetic-one.co.uk/2...iathlon-bike---free-tyrestubestapes-253-p.asp
Anyone have experience of these- not the lightest but seem decent value?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Steve Austin (15 Mar 2009)

WOW!!  They got some stickers on them!

I would go handbuilt at that price point, from Harry Rowland
or you can get these from Ribble
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/productdetail.asp?productcatalogue=CSNAWHHR360000000000


----------



## jayce (15 Mar 2009)

i use them and im 15 st never had any probs with mine their bombproof im getting the white ones next


----------



## RedBike (15 Mar 2009)

I've only had one set of Rovi wheels, they came on Giant TCR. They were terrible!

I've no experiance of the Airline wheels but I at £140 for a deep sectioned wheel, I would be very sceptical. 

20 spoke front (818g), 24 spoke rear (1106g) You're not kidding about them not being the lightest. 

I would be looking at 105 on open sport rims or if you fancy something a little areo Campagnolo Vento wheels (you can get a Shimano freehub).


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Mar 2009)

Wouldn't Aksiums be around that price range? I swapped my DA22 wheels for a pair of those and was very happy with them. Alternatively, as the others have said, maybe some handbuilts - my lbs built some up for me to my spec for commuting, and they're streets ahead of the DA22 in terms of feel, even though they're only Tiagra hubs and DRC17 rims.


----------



## jayce (15 Mar 2009)

well ive done 2000 miles on mine and their still true they a quite heavy but were not pros so that dont matter they do the job they a suppost to do and look better than most wheels on the market ,imho


----------



## palinurus (15 Mar 2009)

The Ribble price looks pretty good considering the price of 105 hubs now.


----------



## RedBike (15 Mar 2009)

There's two problems accoicated with deep sectioned rims. 

The first and obvious one is the weight of the wheel goes up. A few extra grams on the frame doesn't really matter but a few grams at the wheels rim is very noticable. 

The second ist he the rim doesn't flex / absorb the bumps as well. The ride becomes more uncomfortable. 

imo the only real reason to have a low spoke count deep sectioned wheel is for improved areodynamics. If you're after strength / reliabiltiy then go for a stronger touring rim and more spokes.


----------



## Marin Maniac (16 Mar 2009)

Blimey those Rodi wheels look sweet! Price looks good, but I do believe that if its too good to be true, then it probably is.


----------



## palinurus (16 Mar 2009)

I recently got some wheels built, 105 hubs/ open sport rims. They're good. They replaced a Shimano R500 (rear) and a cheap wheel with Alex rim (front). There is some considerable difference. Stiffer, yet give a more comfortable ride (presumably because of the rim section as Redbike points out). I'm very happy with them.

I've never noticed the difference wheels make before since my better bikes have had budget hand-built wheels on reasonable hubs from the start.


----------

